# Check this book out!!!!



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... s&n=507846
"The Miracle Of Mindfulness"

Run, dont walk to your local book-center to study this book. From the cover, you may be turned off by the talk of meditation and zen, but at its heart it is a guide to grounding yourself in reality.

-Blake

"Chance favors those in motion."


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

wtf man, this is a random coincedance but I was talking to someone about this very book today.

WOW , too weird. and yeh I have this book.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Interesting Blake. I have to say, I had four months of group therapy, called Dialectical Behavioral Therapy. It is an integration of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and many of the works of Thich Naht Hahn -- Buddhist principles of daily living -- sane living.

Mindfulness is so simple, but it takes a helluva lot of work, but it is "living in the present." Living in reality. Since taking that with a group of individuals with all sorts of emotional problems (@20 in the group), 1.5 hours every Monday, I swear that implementing it has improved my state of mind overall.

I can actually control the DP/DR a bit more. It's still chronic, but it's as though I took another step upwards, a positive step.

I must say, that combined with one on one therapy to discuss specific problems has been very helpful for me.

Best,
D
I'm very lucky to live in a uni town where DBT has been taught to the staff as well has to patients of the uni hospital. Excellent neuropsych department.

http://www.priory.com/dbt.htm
Link to Dialectical Behavioral Therapy. Originally created for Borderline patients, it is found to be effective for many different patients. I have Borderline traits, but my Dx is GAD.


----------



## peaceboy23 (May 25, 2005)

All of Thich Nhat Hanh's books are wonderful! I need to go back and re-read some of them, especially the miracle of mindfulness, and Present Moment, Wonderful moment. Isn't it interesting that a philosophy over two thousand years old may be just what some of us need!


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I ordered it last night (through Blake's link), and received notice today that it has shipped.

I'm very curious about his techniques for 24 hr a day mindful awareness, and look forward to screwing myself up even further through their implementation. (j/k)

My biggest actual concern is that I may be too brain dead for this.

In any event, it can't kill me.

e

P.S. Why am I posting at this hour after I swore to myself that I wouldn't anymore?


----------



## peaceboy23 (May 25, 2005)

I'll tell you one good thing about Thich Nhat Hanh and other similar works is that they stress that it isn't important to make quick progress, or 100% progress, but whatever you can implement in your life at the time is in itself good.


----------

